# Tivo billing for multiple devices



## sbhnet (Jul 11, 2014)

I recently obtained a Tivo mini, adding it to my account. I found out that since both it and my Roamio are on monthly billing, they're going to be billed at different times. Wouldn't it be nice if the Mini service could have been prorated so that I would just be charged once a month for the total amount of the two services? It would certainly help my budgeting...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

lifetime will fix it forever.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It's old school/dumb. 

But at the same time I don't see how it affects budgeting any. I would assume every month you see the same total charge from Tivo on your credit card even if from 2 different entries.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

sbhnet said:


> I recently obtained a Tivo mini, adding it to my account. I found out that since both it and my Roamio are on monthly billing, they're going to be billed at different times. Wouldn't it be nice if the Mini service could have been prorated so that I would just be charged once a month for the total amount of the two services? It would certainly help my budgeting...


My bank being Capital One I'd be getting twice the reward points because it's not based on the amount but the service. Put the billing on an account with reward's and stop complaining.


----------

